# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses al 100%

## embalses al 100%

Ese es mi nombre por aqui, pero este tema lo he creado para hacer una lista un recuento de todos los embalses que han estado al 100% este pasado invierno y lo están consiguiendo. Se cuentan los que están al 100% desde el 1 de enero de 2010 hasta nuestras fechas. Espero que colaboreis :Wink: .

Un Saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y hay van los primeros(para añadir embalses copiais la lista anterior y le sumais lo/s que vayais a poner).

-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar

----------


## REEGE

Embalses que han llegado al 100%:

-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar 

*Fresnedas en éstos momentos está al 81%, pero el día 24 de Diciembre comenzó a aliviar, estando varias semanas así, supongo que te referirás a los que en éste año hidrológico, consiguieron el 100%. Un saludo y la lista es amplia...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si este año hidrologico mejor, aunque aquí empezó a mediados de diciembre :Stick Out Tongue: . Otro más:


-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar
-Peñaflor

----------


## REEGE

-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí van algunos catalanes, hablo de memoria así que seguro me dejo alguno.


-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix

----------


## REEGE

-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya

----------


## aberroncho

-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana

----------


## FEDE

Algunos más:

-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algunos mas:

-Viso del Marqués                -Dañador
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin
-Aguascebas
-Alcalá del Rio
-Almodovar
-Barbate
-Martín Gonzalo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ese es mi nombre por aqui, pero este tema lo he creado para hacer una lista un recuento de todos los embalses que han estado al 100% este pasado invierno y lo están consiguiendo. Se cuentan los que están al 100% desde el 1 de enero de 2010 hasta nuestras fechas. Espero que colaboreis.
> 
> Un Saludo.


Una pequeñita duda que me ha asaltado:

Tiene que ser justo al 100%? Lo digo porque, en ese caso, sólo se podrían contabilizar prácticamente en la lista presas que sean de labio fijo. 

Por eso pregunto que si las presas que aunque no hayan llegado al 100% por motivos de seguridad, han tenido que abrir compuertas porque sino se hubieran desbordado, pueden ser incluidas no??? 

Si es así, tengo aquí una buena "toalla" de ellas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## Panete

-Viso del Marqués -Dañador
-Fresnedas
-José Torán
-Retortillo
-Gergal
-Bembezar
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin
-Aguascebas
-Alcalá del Rio
-Almodovar
-Barbate
-Martín Gonzalo
- Torre de Abraham

----------


## ben-amar

> Una pequeñita duda que me ha asaltado:
> 
> Tiene que ser justo al 100%? Lo digo porque, en ese caso, sólo se podrían contabilizar prácticamente en la lista presas que sean de labio fijo. 
> 
> Por eso pregunto que si las presas que aunque no hayan llegado al 100% por motivos de seguridad, han tenido que abrir compuertas porque sino se hubieran desbordado, pueden ser incluidas no??? 
> 
> Si es así, tengo aquí una buena "toalla" de ellas 
> 
> Un saludo.


Y podriamos añadir Iznajar (99,83%), Como no había estado nunca.
Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Una pequeñita duda que me ha asaltado:
> 
> Tiene que ser justo al 100%? Lo digo porque, en ese caso, sólo se podrían contabilizar prácticamente en la lista presas que sean de labio fijo. 
> 
> Por eso pregunto que si las presas que aunque no hayan llegado al 100% por motivos de seguridad, han tenido que abrir compuertas porque sino se hubieran desbordado, pueden ser incluidas no??? 
> 
> Si es así, tengo aquí una buena "toalla" de ellas 
> 
> Un saludo.


No, porque si no tendriamos que poner casi todos los embalses, solo los que han llegado o superado el 100% exactamente. Sobre lo Iznajar me lo voy a pensar porque eso ha sido un sido un caso especial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas                                                                                                                                      
-José Torán                                                                                                                                     
-Retortillo                                                                                                                                         
-Gergal                                                                                                                                            
-Bembezar                                                                                                                                        
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin
-Aguascebas
-Alcalá del Rio
-Almodovar
-Barbate
-Martín Gonzalo
-Torre de Abraham
-Dañador
-El Regajo
-Ibai-Eder
-Urkulu
-San Antón
-Alfilorios

----------


## F. Lázaro

-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas                                                                                                                                      
-José Torán                                                                                                                                     
-Retortillo                                                                                                                                         
-Gergal                                                                                                                                            
-Bembezar                                                                                                                                        
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin
-Aguascebas
-Alcalá del Rio
-Almodovar
-Barbate
-Martín Gonzalo
-Torre de Abraham
-Dañador
-El Regajo
-Ibai-Eder
-Urkulu
-San Antón
-Alfilorios
-Boquerón
-Horno Tejero
-Villar del Rey
-Sierra Brava
-Hornachos
-Montijo
-Cubilar
-Cancho del Fresno
-Ruecas
-Canchales
-Gargáligas
-Tentudía
-Cornalbo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues yo creo que con esta lista acabamos, Estos son los embalses que han llegado y superado el 100% este pasado invierno:



-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas 
-José Torán 
-Retortillo 
-Gergal 
-Bembezar 
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin
-Aguascebas
-Alcalá del Rio
-Almodovar
-Barbate
-Martín Gonzalo
-Torre de Abraham
-Dañador
-El Regajo
-Ibai-Eder
-Urkulu
-San Antón
-Alfilorios
-Boquerón
-Horno Tejero
-Villar del Rey
-Sierra Brava
-Hornachos
-Montijo
-Cubilar
-Cancho del Fresno
-Ruecas
-Canchales
-Gargáligas
-Tentudía
-Cornalbo

----------


## ben-amar

Han sido unos pocos lo que tambien se han aproximado a ese codiciado 100%. Este ha sido un buen año.

----------


## Luján

Creo que falta alguno, como Benageber o Tibi. Ambos alcanzaron el 100%.

De hecho Benageber estuvo hasta hace bien poco en carcas superiores al 100%

----------


## REEGE

Viendo la abundancia de agua de éste inusual año hidrológico 2009/2010, y con la cantidad de embalses pequeños que tenemos en España, me parecen pocos los embalses que has seleccionado... Hay foreros del norte que éste hilo no lo han visto, seguro!!!Así que, sigue con el post Embalses... No te des por vencido!!! Saludos amigo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los del norte los repasé ya, pero como vi que ya no dabanadie señales de vida, pues pensé que ya se habian acabado :Frown: , pero si decis que hay más pues seguiré rebuscando por ahí.

Esta es la nueva lista añadiendo los que ha dicho Luján:

-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas 
-José Torán 
-Retortillo 
-Gergal 
-Bembezar 
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin
-Aguascebas
-Alcalá del Rio
-Almodovar
-Barbate
-Martín Gonzalo
-Torre de Abraham
-Dañador
-El Regajo
-Ibai-Eder
-Urkulu
-San Antón
-Alfilorios
-Boquerón
-Horno Tejero
-Villar del Rey
-Sierra Brava
-Hornachos
-Montijo
-Cubilar
-Cancho del Fresno
-Ruecas
-Canchales
-Gargáligas
-Tentudía
-Cornalbo 
-Benageber
-Tibi

----------


## embalses al 100%

Teniais razón. Aquí está la nueva lista con los de la cuencadel Duero, que la acabo de repasar :Big Grin: :


-José Torán
-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas 
-Retortillo 
-Gergal 
-Bembezar 
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin
-Aguascebas
-Alcalá del Rio
-Almodovar
-Barbate
-Martín Gonzalo
-Torre de Abraham
-Dañador
-El Regajo
-Ibai-Eder
-Urkulu
-San Antón
-Alfilorios
-Boquerón
-Horno Tejero
-Villar del Rey
-Sierra Brava
-Hornachos
-Montijo
-Cubilar
-Cancho del Fresno
-Ruecas
-Canchales
-Gargáligas
-Tentudía
-Cornalbo 
-Benageber
-Tibi 
-Arlanzón
-Camporredondo
-Casares de Arbas
-Compuerto
-Cuerda del Pozo
-Las Vencias
-Linares del Arroyo
-Los Rabanos
-San José
-Serones
-Villagonzalo
-Villameca
-Castadón

Por hoy basta, mañana seguiré buscando. Pido la colaboración de todos :Smile: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues la que repasé no fue la del norte, sino la del Pais Vasco. Ahí va la nueva con los del norte :Big Grin: :

-José Torán
-Viso del Marqués
-Fresnedas 
-Retortillo 
-Gergal 
-Bembezar 
-Peñaflor
-La bolera
-Jándula
-La LLosa del Cavall
-Siurana
-Rialb
-Foix
-Giribaile
-Guadalén
-Pto Vallehermoso
-Peñarroya 
-Quentar
-Cubillas
-Colomera
-Canales
-Puente Nuevo
-San Rafael de Navallana 
-Huesna
-El Pintado
-Aracena
-Zufre
-Zahara
-Bornos 
-Arcos
-Agrio
-Melonares
-Celemin
-Aguascebas
-Alcalá del Rio
-Almodovar
-Barbate
-Martín Gonzalo
-Torre de Abraham
-Dañador
-El Regajo
-Ibai-Eder
-Urkulu
-Boquerón
-Horno Tejero
-Villar del Rey
-Sierra Brava
-Hornachos
-Montijo
-Cubilar
-Cancho del Fresno
-Ruecas
-Canchales
-Gargáligas
-Tentudía
-Cornalbo 
-Benageber
-Tibi 
-Arlanzón
-Camporredondo
-Casares de Arbas
-Compuerto
-Cuerda del Pozo
-Las Vencias
-Linares del Arroyo
-Los Rabanos
-San José
-Serones
-Villagonzalo
-Villameca
-Castadón
-Alfilorios
-Chandreja
-Guistolas
-La Cohilla
-Las Rozas
-Montefurado
-Ordunte
-Peñarrubia
-Salime
-San Antón
-San Martín
-Santa Eulalia
-Vilasouto
-Malpasillo-Jauja*
-Cordobilla*
-El Carpio*
-Villafranca de Córdoba*
-Pontón Alto**
-El Sotillo(Cazalla de la Sierra)


La Lista va aumentando... :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Hola embalses al 100%, en la provincia de Córdoba hay varios mas que se han pasado de este porcentaje, y aunque su capacidad actualmente es muy reducida, si quieres contabilizarlos son: Malpasillo-Jauja, Cordobilla, El Carpio, Villafranca de Córdoba y seguro que hay alguno mas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola embalses al 100%, en la provincia de Córdoba hay varios mas que se han pasado de este porcentaje, y aunque su capacidad actualmente es muy reducida, si quieres contabilizarlos son: Malpasillo-Jauja, Cordobilla, El Carpio, Villafranca de Córdoba y seguro que hay alguno mas.


Ok, los meteré editando el anterior mensaje.

----------

